# EoM question Create [Element] Object question



## Suldulin (Dec 20, 2002)

any ideas how much damage the different direct energies types should do when created and used directly? (imagining using some ala flaming sphere and/or biomatter as a pseudo-entangle)

also is there any reason to use a 1st level spell rather then 0th level when creating a weapon or energy/gas object?

or a 7th or 9th level spells for either solid or energy/gas?

What are some examples of gases and such can be created?

ps. is there any way or suggestions of a spell list/levels to invoke just the pure 'side effects', kinda like gust of wind and the rest?

pss. this is a great book


----------



## Suldulin (Dec 22, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## Suldulin (Dec 23, 2002)

please?


----------



## r-kelleg (Dec 23, 2002)

wait wiat wait.
I'm not even sure I understood your question.

create [elemental] object allows you to create a weapon that deal 1d8. It's duration depends on the level you cast it.

0 or 1st level spell cost the same. 1 MP. It dosen't change a lot.
the same is not true for solid duration lvl4 and lvl5.

gaze example ? Air weapon


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 25, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in answering.  Attack of the holidays.  

For the most part, there would not be a direct benefit for using the 1st, 7th, or 9th level spells.  A higher level spell is more powerful, though.  For one thing, they're harder to dispel.

Air, sonic, steam, and void are all gasses (well, void is the absence of gas) -- see p. 11.  They each have varying side effects that increase with spell level.  I hadn't really thought about any other types of gasses, since that's a little beyond the science used in D&D.

As for the pure side effects -- I know there should be some way to do gust of wind, but my mind is blank right at the moment.  I'll look at my notes again and get back to you.  Also, let me know if you need more info on my answers.


----------



## Suldulin (Dec 26, 2002)

ok, thank you for responding 

for the other types of gasses I was thinking of the type like the various gas spells in the phb as a basis,

the direct side effects would be helpful 

and what damage would anyone suggest for using create element as a 'flaming sphere' type of effect?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 31, 2002)

Ah, you mean the cloud spells?  I am planning on giving them their own list, actually.  I couldn't really see a way to do them justice otherwise.

A flaming sphere, if you roll it onto someone, will do similar damage as the Core spell.  Take a look at the Catching on Fire sidebar in the DMG; the sphere would do 1d6 damage per round of contact and has a chance of setting the victim on fire.


----------

